# waiting for snow



## snow freak (Oct 14, 2008)

they are calling for a couple of inches of snow tonight..:yow!:hopefully i'll be able to post some pics later. think it just started to snow


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

your supposed to have the pics before you post in this thread....lol


----------

